# worship leader needed



## Preach (Aug 10, 2005)

We are a PCA church plant in need of a worship leader. If you know of anyone who may be interested in the position, please have them email me at: [email protected]

Our church is located in a community called "Pasadena",MD. It is in Anne Arundel County, about 25 minutes from Baltimore's Inner Harbor. Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 11, 2005)

Brother - 

Don't take this the wrong way - wouldn't leading worship be the responsibility of the eldership?

[Edited on 8-11-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## pastorway (Aug 11, 2005)

perhaps they are seeking an elder who is gifted in leading worship......

Phillip


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> perhaps they are seeking an elder who is gifted in leading worship......
> 
> Phillip



Mmm, elders who are gifted in leading worship. I call them Pastors.

JH


----------



## pastorway (Aug 11, 2005)

elders/pastors - toMAYto/tomaTOE

same thing

But not all pastors are gifted when it cocmes to leading in song, neither is this a requirement for the office!

Phillip


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> We are a PCA church plant in need of a worship leader. If you know of anyone who may be interested in the position, please have them email me at: [email protected]



I don't mean to be a nudge, but is it not possible that you have the giftedness within your body already? I am convicted that God's Word teaches us that all that is needed for a church to function appropriately is present in the body already. Why recruit someone from another flock to lead your worship? 

I note that you are a church plant, and not a particular church at this time. However, you already, I presume, have men gifted unto the eldership, even if they have not yet been ordained and installed. You list yourself as preacher/teaching pastor. I submit, friend, that you should be leading worship, then - or, barring that, a man whom you understand to be gifted and called to leadership should be leading. 

With Matt, I encourage you to this end. The Elders are leaders in the church - they ought to be leading in every way, including worship. 

Todd


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 12, 2005)

Music in this day and age requires the expertise to bring out its various aspects. I see nothing wrong with having a worship leader as long as the leader is subjected to the Pastor, and not an autonomous entity.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Music in this day and age requires the expertise to bring out its various aspects. I see nothing wrong with having a worship leader as long as the leader is subjected to the Pastor, and not an autonomous entity.



What various aspects are you talking about? What is it about music "in this day and age" that is different than music 100 years ago? 300 years ago?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, I've been to many churches that have some semblance of a "choir" which consists of nothing more than 15-30 people up there all singing the hymn the same way. There is no beauty to it. Oftentimes it seems like these people just want to have a position of visibility; there's no real need for them to be anywhere but back in the congregation singing along with everyone else.

At my church, the one leading the choir is so extremely gifted (Terry Yount) that he is always making the small group of people sound like a chorus of angels. The way he arranges the music and his giftedness in bringing out of his people their very best makes for a wonderful "leading of worship" for the rest of the congregation.

Perhaps what Pastor Bobby is looking for is someone with extensive musical training, skills, and experience that would make their Sunday worship services that much more beautiful, because the quality of direction over the music and singing would bring out the full life of their sung theology.

However, I'm sure, the points about the Pastor being the true worship leader is ever so true.

My


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 12, 2005)

Another two cents, if you will so allow me:

In Virginia, I was going to a small OPC church with no one leading the worship/singing besides the pastor. Once a month they'd have a small group from the congregation accompany the hymns with instruments.

Well, the singing was SOOOOO bad (and the instrumental music when they had it) that it just could not be tolerated. If people want to sing hymns from the heart, that's great. It doesn't need to sound "amazing" or even all that good, as long as its enough to allow the other "newer" persons attending to be able to follow suit and sing with some amount of confidence that they were on the right track.

Sadly, this was not the case there. It seemed that no one was quite sure of exactly how to sing the hymns, and if they were, they sure weren't doing it loudly enough for the rest to be pulled along.

It was a huge distraction to my worship, and very discouraging. After a month or so, my search for a congregation to worship with resumed.

Lesson: sometimes more than just a pastor is needed.

(Also, I attended an EP church where the pastor's wife lead the singing, and she did it with such passion and encouragement (and volume) that it went extremely well.)


----------

